# how much is gas per litre now in pinas?



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

super curious now


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well Steve it was like 84/85 P but there has been 2 - 5 peso drops recently and Ben tells me it's down to 74/75 P.

Last week when he filled the car it was 4,000 P.
A lot different to a couple of years ago when it was in the mid thirties. All countries are suffering.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yes,,its high here also.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Honestly? I don't know how the average worker here can afford to fill even a motorbike let alone a car.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Per liter or gallon?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not sure off your origin/country mate but Aussie to PHP dollars is about AU $195 per litre or US $ 150 per litre. As said very expensive in a third world country and I have not heard any complaints from family or friends in Oz, they seem to take it on the chin and not whine as they do in other countries. Not heard a bi#cth from a Filipino yet, they also seem to accept and take it as Aussies do.

BTW, google will be your best friend.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in the UK we are paying £1.85-1.95 per litre.124-130 pesos. £8.50 per gallon.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hope you don't go out much like me Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hope you don't go out much like me Gary.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yesterday and today we are experiencing 40+ heat so staying in. We are preparing the bungalow to let so been busy. Looking forward to our flight back to the pinas in 4 weeks time.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, cooler here and less stress mate, enjoy your trip back and keep us posted with the everchanging cr#p here.

Been watching the heat wave in eastern Europe, hope you and all there are ok.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Last week I was over in Antique province (west side of Panay), price was 98.xx per ltr, crossed border into Iloilo province price dropped to 88.xx per ltr. Had a general price drop since and is now 86.xx per ltr. my last fill.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

it is what it is.....cant change it.


----------

